# Flying an actor



## TheDarkRideBoy (May 18, 2013)

Hey everyone! In preparation for my Harry Houdini-themed haunt for this year, I really wanted to have an actor fly over the heads of guests on a track. I've seen it done before. I just want simple back and forth movement with swiveling. It's going to be me doing the flying and I'd like to be able to swivel back and forth so that I can face the platform on the opposite side for landing. If anyone has any ideas or has done this before, it'd be great to know how you did it.
Thanks,
Scotty


----------



## LucDarque (Jan 18, 2014)

You are going to need a lot of gear to make this safe. First, your harness should be a full body climbing harness. Petzl makes some really nice ones that I've used for rigging and hanging lighting rigs in the past. You'll need weight rated swivels and carabiners (I recommend locking carabiners that are rated for side forces and that are suitable for a minimum of 5 times your weight.) I'm assuming you are just looking to swing across. You will need to find a pick point to hang from that is rated for ten times your weight as you are a dynamic load and the act of singing will cause shifts in forces from all directions. It would be ideal if you were able to have a spreader bar so you could clip off to the sides of your hips rather than your back. Hanging from a single point in the center of your back is not a comfortable way to spend an evening. Some of these things you can buy at climbing stores and rescue tech suppliers. Others, like the spreader bar you would need to purchase from a store that sells theatrical equipment to circuses. Do NOT skimp on safety because of price. I work with rigging all of the time and I have seen videos of accidents and have talked about these things with some of the leaders in the industry. What you are doing can be done if you spend the money and make it safe but I highly recommend calling in a rigging professional before you try it. If you have a Circus Arts school in your town, start by contacting them. I'd love to see you succeed at this but please do everything you can to make it as safe as possible.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I wouldn't even consider it without hiring a professional flying company, especially if you're going over people's heads.


----------



## TheDarkRideBoy (May 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I think I'm going to use the black art illusion and have myself standing on a black set of boxes. I really appreciate this input, though!


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

As a Hollywood stuntman with 30+ years of experience I must say; Don't do it! It takes a great amount of knowledge and equipment to do this safely. I've set this type of thing up many times and it is far more difficult and expensive than your average home haunter is likely willing to deal with.


----------

